# Rpg 2d in Java



## Piätch (14. Okt 2007)

Hallo ,
also ich wollte mal wissen ob wer ein gutes tut kennt wo schritt für schritt erklärt wird wie ich ein Rpg baue
also falls ihr nun ankommt und meine les erstmal Java ist auch eine insel hab ich schon gemacht desweiteren hab ich auch schon so ein paar tuts durchgearbeiten z.b. ein Ballspiel wo man 2 Bälle abballen muss ^^ naja gegoogled hab ich auch schon doch da find ich nix . Am besten wäre es wenn da tut auf Deutsch ist und ich es nicht in eine Html oda so einbauaen muss wie bei diesen ballspiel (obwohl ich eienn weg fand das zu umgehen naja aber das ist bei größeren sachen sichelrich ziemlich nervig) naja könnte mir da vll einer helfen?


----------



## Evolver (14. Okt 2007)

Piätch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... und ich es nicht in eine Html oda so einbauaen muss wie bei diesen ballspiel ...


Wenn ich das schon lese. Un du willst "die Insel" durchgearbeitet haben, wenn du nicht mal Den Unterschied zwischen Applet und Applikation kennst bzw. weißt, wie man ein "richtiges" Fenster aufmacht?

Davon abgesehen: RPGs sind komplexe Spiele, es wird wohl kaum vollständige Tutorials dazu geben, und wahrscheinlich nicht in deutsch. Da google doch eher nach Teilen, die du brauchst. "Wie baut meine eine TileMap?" oder "Wie entwicklie ich ein Kampfsystem?" usw.


----------



## Titanpharao (15. Okt 2007)

Meinste sowas ;-)

http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ilsh2.jpg 

War mein erstes Testspiel in der Richtung.


----------



## piätch (18. Okt 2007)

Genau sowas meinte ich ^^


----------



## ice-breaker (19. Okt 2007)

Na ohne die nötigen Basics und ähnliches schaffst du es nicht.
Ich lasse dir aber mal nen sehr gutes Tutorial für Ttilebased-Games dar: tonypa: tile based games - ist zwar flash aber wirklich gut, das wird dir dann die basics beibringen, wenn du das nicht in java übersetzen kannst wirst du es auch mit anderen tuts net schaffen (was man heute alles mit tuts versucht  ???:L )


----------



## Guest (19. Okt 2007)

was verstehst du nun als basics? 
also ich hab nun auch das java ist eine insel bestellt (das was ich lass war nur das erste kapitel^^)naja hab nun das dritte kapitel durch daher^^


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (19. Okt 2007)

Es gibt 2 Arten von Grundlagen, ohne die man ein komplexes Projekt wie ein RPG nicht vollenden kann.

1. Java lernen
Das ist der einfachere Teil. Es gibt relativ gute Dokumentationen und die verschiedenen IDEs unterstützen einen dabei auch nach Kräften. Wenn man schon eine andere Programmiersprache kann, dann hat man das schnell drauf.

2. Modellieren lernen
Man muss lernen abstrakt und kategorisch zu denken. Wenn man bereits mit einer anderen objekt-orientierten Programmiersprache gearbeitet hat, dann bringt man dieses Wissen meist bereits mit. Im Grunde geht es um die Fähigkeit Konzepte aus der realen Welt bzw. gewünschte Anforderungen an die Programmiersprache anzupassen, im Falle von Java also eine Klassenstruktur zu erstellen.

Man lernt beides in der Praxis. Allerdings bringt es nichts, direkt mit etwas so Umfangreichen wie ein RPG anzufangen. Du hast keine Ahnung wo du anfangen sollst, oder? Mach zuerst etwas leichteres, beliebt ist zum Beispiel den Klassiker 'Pong' nachzuprogrammieren. Auch hier wirst du schon auf einige Hürden stoßen.


----------



## EgonOlsen (19. Okt 2007)

LoN_Nemesis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man lernt beides in der Praxis. Allerdings bringt es nichts, direkt mit etwas so Umfangreichen wie ein RPG anzufangen. Du hast keine Ahnung wo du anfangen sollst, oder? Mach zuerst etwas leichteres, beliebt ist zum Beispiel den Klassiker 'Pong' nachzuprogrammieren. Auch hier wirst du schon auf einige Hürden stoßen.


Das ist ein sehr guter Rat und du solltest ihn wirklich beherzigen. Du kannst noch 30 Java-Insel-Sonstwas-Bücher lesen...ohne Praxis sind die das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Was du zu versuchen scheinst, ist ein Buch über Fitness zu lesen und danach mit 30 Kilo-Hanteln loslegen zu wollen. Fang kleiner an, dann besteht auch die Chance, etwas zu vollenden.


----------



## piätch (21. Okt 2007)

ja gut ich lese es ja gerade und mache nebenbei kleinere programme die ich mir dann logisch zusammen setze eins war zum beispiel das eine aufforderung kommt wo ich eine Zahl eingeben soll und das programm gibt mit dieses Zahl Quadriert aus. Das klappte auch und etwas issen bringe ich von der schule mir dort lernen wir auch c++ und visual basics (ich weiß nicht ob ich datenbanken erstellen mit ms access acuh dazuzählt ist für eher noch geklikcere daher)aber ich dachte ich schon das das ganz schon lange dauern könnte ^^ auch wegen grafiken erstellen und all sowas .Aber mit diesen pong klon kann mir einer noch weiterführende tuts nennen da für pong habe ich eins (nur noch nicht gemachT) und ich mags ned wenn ich da nur ein beispiel habe ^^


----------



## Quaxli (22. Okt 2007)

Du sollst ja nicht ein Programm aussuchen und das was Dir am Besten gefällt abtippen. Sonder DEIN eigenes Pong schreiben. Und wenn Du Probleme hast, die Dein Tutorial nicht erklärt, frag' hier nach, so lernst Du am Meisten.
Man lernt beständig dazu. Die Programme, die ich vor 2 Jahren geschrieben habe, würde ich heute auf keinen Fall mehr so basteln - gelaufen sind sie trotzdem und spielbar waren sie auch.
Fang einfach mal an. Du wirst ganz schnell merken, daß Dir noch einige Basics fehlen, wenn Dein bestes Programm die Ausgabe quadrierter Zahlen in die Konsole ist.


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Okt 2007)

such nicht nach tutorials wie etwas funktioniert, das bringt rein gar nix.
lese dich lieber in die allgemeine spiele-entwicklung (mit java) ein wie das funktioniert und nen pong sollte man auch ohne tuts schaffen, da geht ja nichts wirklich komplexes vor sich.


----------



## Michi 13 (7. Feb 2008)

PS: benutz den RPG Maker


----------

